# Wisdom Teeth Removal



## myw05419

Just wondering how long it took people to start riding again after they got their wisdom teeth out. I'm going riding tomorrow and I got them out Monday so, it's been more than a week. I should be good to go right?


----------



## riccil0ve

You'll probably be fine. If you can walk and jog around, you can handle the impact of riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I think it was three days only because I didn't work on the weekend. I'd had all four pulled plus two molars. Thankfully I was under.


----------



## ligoleth

This is interesting... You can't ride during a set amount of time once you get your wisdoms out?


----------



## riccil0ve

Deschutes said:


> This is interesting... You can't ride during a set amount of time once you get your wisdoms out?


I take it you haven't had yours removed?

It is painful at best, downright excruciating at worst, and you have no idea how much each step you take will affect your jaw. It was three days before I could walk without wincing horribly, and a week before I could walk without feeling it in my jaw. I had all four out and there was a decent amount of digging.

Not being able to ride is tied directly to the concussion of each step. And how many of what painkillers you are on.


----------



## ligoleth

No, I already had mine taken out relatively pain free (thank god!). I just never realized this, and its nifty to know for future reference. Also very lucky I didn't have one of my "I must ride!" Episodes.


----------



## Zeke

I had seven teeth removed, including my wisdom teeth, before getting braces and was fortunate to need no more then a dose of classic Tylenol that day and the next. Swelling was gone in a couple days and I don't remember tenderness when moving about. "Worse" part was not being able to eat real food, i tored of vanilla ice cream quicker then i thought i would. It truly is an experience that differs greatly from one person to the next. 

I would say if the holes in your gums are healing nicely (dont skimp on the salt water rinses!!) and you're not in pain you should go for it. I don't remember how long after my surgery I got back to riding, I was back to softball practice fairly quick though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth

I second the no solid food thing! I was about to be greatly saddened when I had mine done because it was a week and a half before thanksgiving!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

oooo, i was down for a week with mine. the accidentally broke a bunch of pieces off of one and they got stuck in my mouth. it looked like i had a grapefruit in my mouth. i was on vicoden for two weeks. i didnt ride for like 3. it sucked.


----------



## AislingxXx1234

Hahah this a funny post for me to read because I got all four out (had so be cut/dug out because none were showing at all) on Thursday, got my friend to ride my horse for me on Friday, bathed, braided and went to a show on Saturday. I have very pale skin and bruise very easily. My face was huge. It looked like I was puffing my cheeks out permanently and then it bruised all up my jaw bone, done on to my neck. Totally worth it. I was on so many pain meds for Friday/Saturday...as one boarder put it when she asked what I was taking for while braiding (a 2 hour job) I was right flying 
My coach laughed histarically at me and puffed her cheeks out like a blowfish and laughed everytime I went in the ring or she saw me period. It hurt to laugh.


----------

